# Republicans to get another boost in 2-3 years!!!



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

The cooky whacko is doing a sequel. This couldn't be better for the Repubs!!!

LOS ANGELES - Michael Moore (search) plans a follow-up to "Fahrenheit 9/11," his hit documentary that assails President Bush over the handling of the Sept. 11 attacks and the war on terrorism, according to a Hollywood trade paper.

Moore told Daily Variety that he and Harvey Weinstein (search), the Miramax boss who produced the film, hope to have "Fahrenheit 9/11 1/2" (search) ready in two to three years.

"Fifty-one percent of the American people lacked information [in this election] and we want to educate and enlighten them," Moore was quoted in Thursday's edition of Variety. "They weren't told the truth. We're communicators and it's up to us to start doing it now."

A spokesman for Fellowship Adventure Group (search), formed by Weinstein and brother Bob to help distribute "Fahrenheit 9/11," did not immediately return a call seeking comment.

"Fahrenheit 9/11," which won top honors at last May's Cannes Film Festival, became the first documentary to top $100 million at the domestic box office. Moore, who won the documentary Academy Award for "Bowling for Columbine," is pushing "Fahrenheit 9/11" in the best-picture category for the upcoming Oscars.

The issues for the follow-up film will remain the same, Iraq and terrorism, Moore said.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

MM never seems to get the picture does he? I can't think of a better way to get another republican into the white house than to have another MM film come out around election time!

Here is a conspiracy theory scenario.... MM is being paid by Karl Rove to make these movies, thus, undermining the democratic party in the process.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I am so sick of these celebrity-types yapping their gums! They do not understant the real world at all...........they may have once in their lives, but not anymore! MM needs to get a life! SCUM !!!!!!!


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

I am proud that I never voted for the Bushes. I did not like the baby Bush long before he was on the ballot, because of his antienvironment mentality, like majority of Republicans. Now, I am surprized how profoundly ignorant Amricans are. Bush failed on every issue and particularly he squandered war on terror and poorly executed war in Iraq. Idelogical bull**** like abortion, stem cell research and homosexual marriages plu lies spread by NRA overruled everything. It will take more beating before American crowd would start thinking better. However, I am optimistic, because half of the country does not support the Bush. Only stinky republicans and moms, who ****** off after 9/11.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Seven, I struggle to understand your viewpoints, I will admit. Maybe it would help if we knew something about your background... From some of your posts, I get the impression that you may not have been born and raised in America. I'm not slamming you for this if that is the case, but it does interest me why you would have moved here if this country is in such dire straights? Certainly a country like Canada, or France, seem to fit your ideology a bit better than America does. Don't misunderstand me, I'm not saying you should leave. I respect the right of anyone to voice their respective opinions on political issues, but I am curious as to how your viewpoints came about.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

:beer: :beer: :lol: :sniper: You are to much Seven.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

"I am proud that I never voted for the Bushes. I did not like the baby Bush long before he was on the ballot, because of his antienvironment mentality, like majority of Republicans. Now, I am surprized how profoundly ignorant Amricans are. Bush failed on every issue and particularly he squandered war on terror and poorly executed war in Iraq. Idelogical b#llsh*t like abortion, stem cell research and homosexual marriages plu lies spread by NRA overruled everything. It will take more beating before American crowd would start thinking better. However, I am optimistic, because half of the country does not support the Bush. Only stinky republicans and moms, who ticked off after 9/11."

:rollin: :rollin: :splat: Such good entertainment! keep it up Seven!

P.S--If you cont care bout 9/11 ( i suspect you dont as your abviously a foriener who doesnt care to become an "profoundly ignorant American"), you can go back to whatever dirt poor nation you came from now. have a nice flight, and dont forget to send me a Christmas Card!


----------

